# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Het Roemheld syndroom

## Ornalda

Is er iemand bekend met het Roemheld syndroom?

----------


## catharine

Ik heb hier gelezen over Roemheld, omdat ik denk ook deze aandoening te hebben (mijn huisdokter heeft daar nog nooit van gehoord blijkbaar) als ik de verhalen van lotgenoten lees, heb ik mij geregistreerd.
Omdat mijn klachten gedeeltelijk dezelfde zijn als deze die ik hier heb gelezen, maar ik nog andere enge gewaarwordingen heb had ik graag geweten of hier iemand ook het volgende voelt:
- ik heb een opgeblazen gevoel en een raar gevoel rond mijn hart, het is net alsof iets mijn hart raakt, ik heb geen pijn, maar wel een heel akelig gevoel dat mij angstig maakt. Ik kan niet opboeren en zit dan werkelijk een hele tijd met die klachten, ik weet me dan geen houding te vinden en ben heel angstig en ongerust, wat de klachten nog verergerd. Nadat ik winden kan laten (o wat genant !!!) gaat het stilletjesaan beter. Is hier iemand die deze gewaarwording herkent, het zou mij geruststellen dat het werkelijk om Roemheld gaat.
Hartelijk bedankt voor elke reaktie.

----------


## sabin

Lijkt me dat je opgeblazen gevoel (te veel gas in je maag en darmen) je middenrif naar omhoog duwt waardoor je een bekneld gevoel krijgt aan je hart. verteringsenzymen kunnen helpen tegen een opgeblazen gevoel.

heb je deze al eens geprobeerd?

Groet,
Sabin

----------

